# Sicura



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

had a bit of luck on the bay, hopefully when it arrives i can do a bit of research on it( ask you lot) 










i will put a nice leather strap on it as i dont think my favourite fallback the nato would look nice on this :thumbup:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

not bad for less than Â£20, he reckons it works too


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey, nice! I like Sicura.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Could be good on leather, but a really chunky gold bracelet could be good too. I think this is a fairly tall watch.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

if you paid less than Â£20 and it works put it back on the bay with 'breitling' in the title and some muppet will pay alot more for it


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

it was a massive Â£14.66 plus 4 quid postage :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

well its arrived alongside a black leather strap as well, it is working well and looks v good, [email protected] photos to follow


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

thats cheeeaap ,sicura's seem to be on the up , nice with the alarm


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive polished the lense and the gold plate and its come up lovely, its working a treat and the alarm was good enough to wake me up this morning :thumbup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Blimey, you weren't kidding about the photo being crap :lol: (sorry mate, I couldn't resist!)


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

bloody nokia lumia are crap at close ups


----------



## breitlingguy (Sep 5, 2013)

thats a nice watch for a watch made by breitling ive got a few of them older square ones they look nice, but i never where them to old fashioned for me.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I thinks these sort of sicura's were made long before sicura bought the breitling name so no real connection, it's like calling a morris mini a BMW

wook


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

the only connection between sicura and breitling is that one company bought the other out , sicura watches are not made by breitling (tho there seems to be many muppets who think so and pay silly prices for what are usually pin pallet movements ).


----------



## breitlingguy (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for that I thought they were a sister company


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

The movement as some one pointed out will I belive be a pin pallet BFG movement.

Have a look on the internet, the company also made the EB pin pallet movements.

I have a chrono watch with an EB movement , also like yours its big bold & great fun to wear .

Enjoy the watch.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

antony said:


> The movement as some one pointed out will I belive be a pin pallet BFG movement.
> 
> Have a look on the internet, the company also made the EB pin pallet movements.
> 
> ...


It'll be a Ronda movement. A modular job with the alarm installed between the base movement and the dial. As you said, Sicura bought in a variety of ebauches from Ronda, EB and BFG to get the specific functions they wanted for particular models. I guess that's what made them such great value back in the day.

While we're talking Sicura and cheap movements, here's a little ancdote that I read in E. Bruton's History of Clocks & Watches:

Some time in the 1970s Sicura built up one of those pin-pallet ebauches to chronometer standard and got it COSC certified to prove it. It was a production viable upgrade but apparently the cost of certification would have been the greater part of the price of the watch so they gave up on the idea.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi are you brave enough to take the back off & take a picture.

I`d love to see the movement.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

here we are


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the photo of the. Movement.

Looks to be a good one.

Who is it made by.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

antony said:


> Thanks for the photo of the. Movement.
> 
> Looks to be a good one.
> 
> Who is it made by.


It looks like a Ronda 1243-21

wook


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

im impressed wookie :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

chris.ph said:


> im impressed wookie :notworthy: :notworthy:


God! I'm so nerdy :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive just rescued this Sicura Jogging, bought at a watch fair as a non runner, after some fettling by Steve B its now all running perfectly, for those who dont know, its a sort of chronostop, the orange hands in the middle ( its one piece with 2 pointers ) are slaved to the minute hand but when the top button is pressed they ( it ) 'flyback' to the 12 position and you can read elapsed minutes off on the scale, the middle crown turns the internal bezel and the bottom one sets the hands and winds the watch...As usual there is wear to the case showing the base metal construction..... Not exactly haute horology but caught my interest for a while!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice, it would keep my attention :thumbup:


----------

